# Outdoor mountain Bike storage



## type-r_mart (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone recommend full weatherproof mountain bike storage. As i am converting the garage and I already have two sheds so do not want another structure in the garden, I have neen trying to find a weatherproof zip-up type bag but i have had no joy. I have found plenty of covers but want it to be completely weatherproof. Just wondering if anybody had come across anything?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

never seen anything like a waterproof bag and of course it wouldnt be secure. Personally I wouldnt bother either.

You said you dont want another structure but there are these










by Trimetals, which are secure and weatherproof but obviously larger!


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

i wouldnt leave my bike outside personally

I keep mine in the house. The Wife insists it cant be seen, which means hiding it under the stairs, but the hassle is worth it for peace of mind.

Where do you keep it just now ?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

i wouldn't like to leave it outside dampness will cause you all sorts of problems

can you not get it in a shed?

http://www.trimetals.co.uk/bicycle-storage.php

failing that if its all quick release and you only use it on the weekend?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20604

then stick it behind the sofa safe in the house


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I used to lock mine to anchor points in the back garden and cover it with a bike cover.

It was fine during the summer for the odd shower but the old bike suffered sever rusting of parts like the chain, gear cables and bolts over the winter when it wasn't ridden as much.


----------

